# Torn between Seymour Duncan Pegasus and Nazgul



## Metal Guitarist (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm looking for an 8 string pickup to play progressive metal with. The guitar I am looking to install them in is an Ibanez Iron Label RGIR28FE 8 string. It has a basswood body with a maple/walnut neck. I have heard mixed opinions about the Pegasus whether it is to bright or dark. If it's to bright it probably wouldn't go well with the the basswood body. What do you guys think?


----------



## Petie (Mar 15, 2014)

If it helps, I have the Pegasus in an RGIR28FE and it's PERFECT for prog. But get this: it does a killer AC/DC too. I have it wired with a 5-way switch so I can get single coil tones too.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 15, 2014)

If you want a tight bass response from the low 7th a and 8th string then the Pegasus wouldn't be a good option but for a smooth solo and crunchy tone it will work great.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 15, 2014)

I've had my Ibby RGA8 fitted with the Nazgul/Sentient combo for just under two weeks now, and for prog metal I don't think the Nazgul is ideal. It's definitely high in the mids and treble areas which isn't the end of the world, but in comparison the Pegasus from what i've seen/heard will make your life much easier nailing down a more prog metal sound. 

The general consensus everywhere I've looked and in every review is that the Pegasus is more versatile compared to the brootalz that is the Nazgul, and therefore more suited for the prog guitarist.

Edit - can't say much about how the Nazgul compares with the Pegasus in basswood i've never A/B'd them to hear the difference.


----------



## rikomaru (Mar 15, 2014)

Pegasus sounds cooler....isn't that all you really need to know? :/


----------



## Andless (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm currently debating the same thing.

I've recently bought a GKG 7 string with a HH config (stock generic GKG branded ceramics), ebony fretboard, mahogany sound block from a gentleman on this forum and find the current sound to dark and lacking response to my picking hand.

I'm debating Juggernaughts vs Sentinent/Peagsus/Nazgul combo.

To be honest I find the BKP a tad on the expensive side. I will do a mixture of technical metal, old school thrash, prog metal as well as dabble in other genres. Value good cleans and good dynamic reaction to the picking hand.

Any tips on how these pick ups compare would be useful. (Oh, and sorry for hijacking the thread!)


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Mar 15, 2014)

So the Pegasus is loose? That's strange that they would call it a prog metal pickup and give it a loose bass response. I think the Juggernauts sound really bad compared to the other BKPs on the modern metal sound clip. Especially on the palm mutes.


----------



## Riley (Mar 15, 2014)

Pegasus is definitely NOT "loose". It is more high mid focused than the Nazgul and a bit less output. Listen to some clips and decide. Worse case you get one and don't like it and have to sell it and you will be out 
$15-20


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Mar 15, 2014)

From sound clips I like the Pegasus. How the Sentinent neck pickup?


----------



## jamiemassan (Mar 15, 2014)

sentient is by far my fav neck pickup next to the bkpcoldsweat. clean or distorted its sings quite nicley and very very clear sounding


----------



## ddk (Mar 16, 2014)

I put Pegasus/Sentient 8 in my RG2228. Ended up swapping Pegasus for Nazgul. Pegasus is far from loose, but Nazgul is tighter. Pegasus is more versatile, Nazgul is suited for metal. Both kill the EMG 808 that I had in there. I play a lot of death metal, so Nazgul was the better choice for me. Don't be scared off by Seymour Duncan's description... "sonic obliteration" or whatever. Nazgul is surprisingly not overwhelmingly hot. Way less hot than the Duncan Distortion or Black Winter, if you have any experience with those. SD customer service is top notch, so you really can't go wrong. Buy one and if you don't like it they'll swap it out for the other.


----------



## Petie (Mar 16, 2014)

Metal Guitarist said:


> From sound clips I like the Pegasus. How the Sentinent neck pickup?



Imagine smooshing together the best bits about the Jazz and '59. Here's a song I recorded entirely with the Sentient. 

Blue Shadow Glow | Peter Hodgson


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 16, 2014)

Petie said:


> Imagine smooshing together the best bits about the Jazz and '59. Here's a song I recorded entirely with the Sentient.
> 
> Blue Shadow Glow | Peter Hodgson



This. 

I have a 59 in the neck of my RG 7421, and I actually sort of hate it for distorted leads. It's great clean, though. I have a Sentient in the neck of my KM-7, and it's the best neck pickup, passive or active, I've owned. It sounds very balanced to me, not too trebly and nowhere near piercing, but not too flubby in the low end. The 59 just doesn't reproduce a clean low A for me.

The Nazgul is proving difficult to love, though. It's brutal as f--k, don't get me wrong (how can it not be, with a name like that?) but it's not as versatile. Most of my playing is in the high-gain, fast, saturated metal vein, but I do have a number of songs and projects that demand something that doesn't push as hard going out. I like mid-output pickups simply because amps can produce more gain than you need, and I like a pickup that can pull off respectable tones in various genres. The Nazgul is a bit brighter than I had anticipated, too, but that's not really an issue. It's very tight, and not very forgiving. It reminds me very much of a SD Blackout loaded guitar I had.


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Mar 16, 2014)

Petie said:


> Imagine smooshing together the best bits about the Jazz and '59. Here's a song I recorded entirely with the Sentient.
> 
> Blue Shadow Glow | Peter Hodgson



I think I read a large review about them that you wrote. Very nice.


----------



## Lifestalker (Mar 16, 2014)

I can also agree that the Sentient is an excellent neck pickup.

I had the Pegasus in the bridge(S7420), but I felt as if something was missing. It's a great pickup, no doubt. Tried a buddy's Nazgul and loved it. Low end felt tighter and was more suited to my needs at that time.


----------



## ovlott (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a 7 string Pegasus and I have tried it in both my RGA7 and RG7321. In the RGA I can say that the low end feels a little muddy because of the mahogany, but that only seems to happen when i'm playing at home through my monitors. When I'm at band practice The RGA sounds massive and has amazing bass response and clarity, and is great for lead work. When I had it in my 7321 it brought out the mids and high end a lot, but made it feel like the bass was scooped a little (not a lot, but just enough to make me feel like it was lacking) and the bass wasnt as tight. It still held its clarity really well though in the basswood of a 7321. I haven't tried a Nazgul but have heard lots of good news about it, and am looking to scoop one up soon hopefully


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Mar 16, 2014)

Hmm. My guitar has a basswood body and considering I'm playing through a Peavey 6505+ I should probably go Nazgul since the Pegasus brings out the highs and the Peavey has a tendency to sound a little to high-endy already.


----------



## mongey (Mar 16, 2014)

Metal Guitarist said:


> Hmm. My guitar has a basswood body and considering I'm playing through a Peavey 6505+ I should probably go Nazgul since the Pegasus brings out the highs and the Peavey has a tendency to sound a little to high-endy already.


 

I have a pegasus 7 and I wouldnt say its bright in the highs. Id expect the ceramic nazgul to have more highs and SD's tonechart ratings match that with 5/7/6 for pegasus and 5/9/8 nagzul 

for 7 string the amount of bass on the Pegasus is perfect IMHO . I am super impressed with this pick up


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 16, 2014)

Honestly OP, whichever one you choose I highly doubt you'll regret it. I've been looking at reviews for both the Pegasus and the Nazgul since August of last year and i have not come across a single "bad" review for either since then! Take a plunge man, either way you're in good hands!

I landed on the Nazgul eventually and now I'm all like, fvck yeah!  

EDIT - not trying to take away from the discussion in the thread. Just sayin' go for your gut!


----------



## metalstrike (Mar 17, 2014)

Just literally installed a Nazgul/Sentient tonight in my Ibanez RGD2127Z and they're both awesome. Either should be great for you but I vote Nazgul!


----------



## TommyG (Mar 17, 2014)

I just installed the Pegasus/Sentient pair in my RG-7321.
They both are nice. The Pegasus definately has more highs and I need to do more tweeking with the EQ.
The big chords sound great and the note separation is very good.
Pick attack is very tight...
Best of luck...


----------



## Mike (Mar 17, 2014)

Just want to throw in my two cents. If I was comparing two SD pickups to use for prog metal, I don't think the Nazgul would be one of them. Everyone keeps gravitating towards nazgul/sentient or pegasus/sentient, but new does not equal better. Anyway what I'm getting at is I'd take the 8 String Distortion in the bridge over the Nazgul if you play high gain riffage more often than not. edit: I say Distortion because it's a lot more balanced and not quite as overpowering on the lows and highs as the nazgul. If cleans and other lower gain applications are a bigger part of what you do on the bridge, then pegasus all the way.

Sentient is definitely the way to go in the neck though. It's an amazingly versatile pickup that's just so smooth and liquidy, it's perfect for just about everything.


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Mar 17, 2014)

Although my upgrades aren't going to be for a while, I am more than likely going to be going with these SD. With that being said, I too am split between the Nazgul or Pegasus as my eventual bridge pickup of choice for my 7. This thread has been extremely helpful in widening the scope on what those with experience with the pickup(s) have to say in regards to the subject.

I'm not one to derail the topic at hand and there are still too many variables on my subjective end as to which one _I_ should go with, but I'm most definitely interested in hearing what others may have to say to add to the information already presented here or even a continuation of what has already been discussed.

Thanks for contributing your opinions, objectivity, and suggestions, guys! The information is nearly priceless.


----------



## Colossal Incantation (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree that the Pegasus is better suited towards a prog metal sound. If you prefer a smoother response and don't need a razor sharp attack, go for the Pegasus.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 18, 2014)

The Reverend said:


> This.
> 
> I have a 59 in the neck of my RG 7421, and I actually sort of hate it for distorted leads. It's great clean, though.



Basically my take/experience with the '59-7 neck


----------

